# Rollout Awning DIY Fitting?



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Following the weekends rain etc, considering whether to fit an awning, I'm sure that many people have been here before us so I wonder, is this a DIY job? The holes are the easy bit ! 
How do you know if there are wires hiiden in the wall? I note that theres not a lot of difference 'tween the two makes 

MIke & Ann


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wouldn't fancy it myself! Certainly would need two pairs of hands, and know where to put the holes to find timber / other supports to take the weight.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

It is a diy job if you can work out in advance were you are going to come through the walls, about 4 x holes reqd as for wires etc i would suggest a stud/cable/pipe finder 
if your realy brave you could belive the original manufacturer new in advance that someone even themselves may want to fit an awning, and have kept the relitivly standard mounting areas clear
Geo


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Could you glue it to the side ??

the reason i say that is because i was at a recent MH auction BCA and they had a 1/2 year old french MH (forgot the actual make) that had lost is awning and you could visably see where the dabs of adhesive had been ?? and i am sure there were no bolt holes ??

I'm sure someone can advise ??


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes you can glue ,thats why it was lost :lol:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Geo

Don't laugh I'm not sure if it was on this site or one of the others where someone caught their awning on a tree that was sticking out and it ripped the awning out of the side of the van with extensive damage to the side walls ?? so while i can see the funny side of your comment ? it may be better that it comes away if it is hit rather than pulling the bolts through the side of the van ??

Just a thought ??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike...have you bought the awning yet ?

There are roll out awnings that were designed to fit caravans that fit in the awning channelling that is fitted on the side of a caravan. Such channelling can be retrofitted to a motorhome and needs only self-tapping screws to secure it.

The awning comes in a long zipped bag and the whole thing slides into the channelling and travels that way. When you get to your site you unzip the bag and unroll the awning manually. The poles are in the roll as well.

I think it is an Omnistor but will check that.

G

Yes...see:

http://www.omnistor.co.uk/productlisting.asp?strareano=PRODUCTCATEGORY_1_9


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And I too now see the wisdom of glue , but could not resist the temptation sorry :lol: 
Geo


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Rollout Awning DIY?*

Many thanks for the suggestions, now I know what they mean by Sticky posts.

Decided that I did know someone who does that sort of thing, only he builds MH's based on 7.5T lorry chassis and he is fitting it tomorrow indoors! 
If I had done it myself and waited for a dry day, then hired trestles and staging and given up a bank holiday saturday and left glue ( or blood) on the driveway it would have taken me the rest of the holiday weekend to get over it, so I paid me money and lets see.

As I get a bit older I tend to think a little more, my Doc says I shouldnt, but it seems to work.

Many thanks to all of you

Mike & Ann (still speaking!)


----------



## 99419 (May 26, 2006)

""And I too now see the wisdom of glue , but could not resist the temptation sorry 
Geo""

Nowt like Industrial Velcro !!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*d i y fitting*

hi 
My f45i awning came today looked at diy fitting , need to
drill 6 holes , but because off warranty [hab] will let donn --amott do it :roll: peace off mind :roll: and it s a two man job
lifting it on the brackets.. :roll:

saruman
____________________________________________________


----------



## 99669 (Jun 14, 2006)

You say about rain just check your fitting instructions most are only designed for sunshade.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

noniron said:


> You say about rain just check your fitting instructions most are only designed for sunshade.


Given that you follow the instructions to lower one of the legs so rain drains off and doesn't puddle on the awning most of the common roll-out awnings seem to do very well in the rain. Because they are made from a plasticised fabric that will not go mouldy they can even be rolled away wet -something you did not do with tents or caravan awnings unless you had no choice. It's a good idea to use the tie-down strap and possibly pegs and not to leave them out overnight or when you go away if it is windy but otherwise they are pretty hardy and useful in sun or rain.

G


----------

